# New s/h Euramobil. Nice!!!



## moatmeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just picked up this week our "new" secondhand 2003 Euramobil Sport 665 HS 6 berth coachbuilt.

Van appears in exccellent overall condition, and still has around 1 year of its 6 year body warranty left, subject to me having it inspected and serviced properly.

Is this worthwhile, what is involved and where should I go to get it done? I beleive Don Amott is now a EM dealer, and van was previously supplied by Brownhills at cannock, (both fairly local) but they have recently been taken over and appeared quite disorganised when we were looking at vehicles.

Working in the independant motor trade I am distrustful of main dealerships, but maybe this is different?

Would be grateful for advice!


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I had my van from Don Amott, and although they're a bit distant at times once they get sorted I think they're very good really, compared to some of the stuff you read on here anyway.
Mine has an extended warrenty with them and they have done any work without a quibble.


Zoe


----------



## moatmeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Dont know! What is it??


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*Re: New s/h Eura Mobile. Nice!!!*



moatmeister said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just picked up this week our "new" secondhand 2003 Euramobil Sport 665 HS 6 berth coachbuilt.
> 
> ...


Just picked up our 04 EM same model as yours this week .seems a good van. We might take it out this weekend for the first time.
We just got a camos fitted yesterday.

Aido


----------



## moatmeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Aido

How you getting on with the van. Still pleased?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*



moatmeister said:


> Hi Aido
> 
> How you getting on with the van. Still pleased?


Yes seems to be a good machine, just finished fitting a scooter rack to the van.
We were away last fri.sat.sun and mon.(our june bank holiday) that was the longest we have spent in it and everything was fine.
but we use it every weekend 

How are you getting on with yours?

Aido


----------

